# Akira Toriyama might be writing brand new Dragon Ball chapters



## Feels Good Man (Oct 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Rich Johnston reports this morning that manga creator Akira Toriyama is going to write some new chapters of Dragon Ball (also known as Dragon Ball Z in the United States). Dragon Ball originally ran from 1984 to 1995 in Japan, and Viz Media published it in the U.S.
> 
> Johnston states the obvious: “Something that will make this event even more spectacular is a simultaneous fully translated worldwide launch of the new book.”
> 
> The Viz folks were tweeting last week about a big announcement to come this week, and they have already done a simultaneous release with Rumiko Takahashi’s Rin-ne, so this indeed may be their big news. Stay tuned!



http://robot6.comicbookresources.com/2010/...to-dragon-ball/


----------



## Wombo Combo (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm confused is it the original dragon ball or dragon ball z the new chapters are going to be written for? 

Also DO WANT!


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm not really sure what to think of this.
is it just DB/DBZ or something new?


----------



## Frog (Oct 26, 2010)

Assuming it means DBZ... that's pretty freaking awesome.


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dragon Ball (also known as Dragon Ball Z in the United States).


*facepalm*
They're two different series, except Z was the only one popular in the U.S.


----------



## JonthanD (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe something after GT... 

Needs more tentacle [censored] scenes.


----------



## chartube12 (Oct 26, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually no they are not. Only the anime continues as Z after the last touramenet with chi-chi. In the original manga it was always called dragon ball. They're was never a name change. The Anime dub hit before the translated manga chapters taking place after time skip were completed, thus when the next manga chapters started here in the US it was misnamed DBZ.


----------



## Frog (Oct 26, 2010)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...So then is this referring to Z or regular DB?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Oct 26, 2010)

If it's DBZ oh my fucking god...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 ... I do want to see some more Vegeta...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 26, 2010)

I like it, please no more monkey super forms. SS4 really hit my mind like brick wall >


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> I like it, please no more monkey super forms. SS4 really hit my mind like brick wall >


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 26, 2010)

Akira Toriyama had nothing to do with DBGT, it's not at all canon.

Chances are, whatever Toriyama is writing might have something to do with Dragon Ball Online.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 26, 2010)

Doesn't really matter to me which series it is. It atleast means eventually we'll get some new quality anime, instead of just rehash like DBKai.


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 26, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Akira Toriyama had nothing to do with DBGT, it's not at all canon.
> 
> Chances are, whatever Toriyama is writing might have something to do with Dragon Ball Online.




Even though I considered GT complete and utter crap (it was entirely too confusing, I prefer the original Dragon Ball series better, it was cuter and was more lighthearted), I think it can be considered somewhat canon. Toriyama did not write the story, but from what I've heard he strictly oversaw the production of the series so he did have something to do with the series, sorta.


----------



## redact (Oct 26, 2010)

Frog said:
			
		

> chartube12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


since they are both the same series it will obivously continue on from uub and goku's tournament match at the end of what we know as dbz


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 26, 2010)

I've heard that these new chapters will be based on the live action movie


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 26, 2010)

How much longer is he going to milk that cash cow of a crappy franchise to death? Isn't it time he retired the series for good and let it rest?


----------



## Costello (Oct 26, 2010)

I loved the Dragon Ball series, I hope this one will be as good as the original series


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 26, 2010)

JonthanD said:
			
		

> Maybe something after GT...
> 
> Needs more tentacle [censored] scenes.


hell NO GT was the worst part of the series ever.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 26, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> JonthanD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GT Series Was Fake(Filler)
Akira Never wrote that Trash


----------



## I am r4ymond (Oct 26, 2010)

Wow...HOLY FUCK YES. I STILL read and watch Dragon Ball Z, and I obviously still watch Dragon Ball GT. I liked DBGT the most, because I thought that Super Saiyan 4 was just epic...especially SS4 Gogeta. Fuck yeah. 

Akira needs to do this 'cause I don't have anything else to read lately that'll keep me interested, except Heroes of Olympus: The Lost Hero.


----------



## dmonkey21 (Oct 26, 2010)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> I'm confused is it the original dragon ball or dragon ball z the new chapters are going to be written for?
> 
> Also DO WANT!


They're the same thing. Dragonball z is just the naming the series has stateside (i think in europe too?) but in japan the entire manga series was released as dragon ball, as the quoted text insinuates. So saying he is writing new chapters I would assume it is a continuation of the series? GT was never written as a manga, so I wouldn't be surprised if that is treated as non canon to the story and a new continuation from the end of DBZ is written, which IMO would be awesome. I always think the comics are better anyways


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 26, 2010)

I literally dropped everything I was doing just now. Boy am I excited I hope good old Toriyama makes some more Dragon Ball


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 26, 2010)

Fuck yea!
I hope it will be something epic!


----------



## Anakir (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm also very excited. Please do a continuation after z series. GT was a huge turnoff and a joke to me. Imagine a story on Uub or Pan going ssj. Sexy stuff and potential.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 26, 2010)

OMGGGGGG! I love Dragon Ball! Always watched it in my childhood, I want new season now!


----------



## kiba93 (Oct 26, 2010)

well i am as exited as a 12 year old girl meeting justin beiber and robert pattinson 


















OMG-OMG-OMG-OMG-OMG-OMG-OMG-OMG-OMG

that should do it


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I'm also very excited. Please do a continuation after z series. GT was a huge turnoff and a joke to me. Imagine a story on Uub or Pan going ssj. Sexy stuff and potential.
> 
> well Pan cant go SSJ, she has to be at least half sayin
> 
> ...



as of now ill put my money on this 

also maybe he'd be working on a BETTER GT so to say - that would be very interesting.


----------



## Hiz_95 (Oct 26, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goku Jr went ssj and he's 1/16 saiyan I think.


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hiz_95 said:
			
		

> Goku Jr went ssj and he's 1/16 saiyan I think.



Lol owned 

true i noticed that 

- then again it was the end of the series so it seems that they didnt care about the rules no more - or they're just sexist


----------



## Aeladya (Oct 26, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Hiz_95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Actually IIRC it has nothing to do with genders. It had to do with Pan never really needing to go SS. Also in Dragon Ball Online, females can become SS.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v4fw4HCCfVo


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 27, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> How much longer is he going to milk that cash cow of a crappy franchise to death? Isn't it time he retired the series for good and let it rest?


Let me think about it... nope!!!


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 27, 2010)

Heck yeah, I love DBZ. I still play DBZ: Legendary Super Warriors for the GBC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Here's for the lulz.


----------



## C175R (Oct 27, 2010)

i hope they are talking about some real chapters and not about the chapter or movie or whatever it is that its gona be on the new game


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 27, 2010)

OMG.

SSJ6 Vegokuhantenks!


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 27, 2010)

seeing that DBZ kai is only a remake of the origional DBZ i doubt thats it maybe the famed Dragonball AF? Akira dispelled rumors if i recalled but it might been true and very secret imagine if thee story line is the future trunks timeline (after he killed  17,18 and Cell) in his timeline imagine the possibilities also in GT bulma mentioned the possibillity of super saiyan 5? if this is true seems like we're in another round for a few bone crunching punches and kicks and a vaporizing KAMEHAMEHA!


----------



## Maz7006 (Oct 27, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not saying your wrong

but i clearly remember somewhere in the anime it being mentioned - then again this is Online you mentioned. 

again i maybe wrong dunno will check on its soon


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 27, 2010)

dragon ball needs to just die..ok the show was good back when I was a kid but now its crap. backgrounds are dull, everything is plain in the show. weak dialogue and its jsut all about specials and becoming the next super saiyan killing enemies save the world, get the dragon balls. yea its been overused...


----------



## Thunderboyx (Oct 28, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can play as a Saiyan in Dragon Ball Online, and the fact that there could be female saiyans but I think Akira said that it was harder to draw girls as super saiyans


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 28, 2010)

Thunderboyx said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fans could do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



Credits to NeDan89 on Deviantart







At least it's better than some others that I've seen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :shivers:


----------

